# Name 5 things your grateful for.



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

1) my heart that heels me alive
2) cups to drink out of
3) my iPad 
4) my Dog 
5) a roof over my head.

What's yours?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

1. Good family that has my back always even though they can be difficult sometimes.
2. Food and shelter
3. Having at least one or two decent friends who put up with me. Though I don't hang out with them that much, it feels nice to have someone give you company once in a while.
4. My iPod/my music
5. Great books


----------



## classCastException (May 26, 2011)

1. My job- Many people these days can't find one.
2.  My wife and my dog.
3. My VA benefits- They help a lot in these rough times.
4. My health 
5. The one or two people I can call friends :yes


----------



## shortnsilent (May 30, 2011)

1. amazing and supportive parents
2. no known health problems
3. enough money to make it through
4. my adorable dog
5. and hearing about all these homes destroyed by natural disaster makes me realize how grateful i am that i have a roof over my head


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

- Before anything, i'm grateful for food & shelter.
- Having a stable family enviroment, many people nowadays can't say that.
- Freedom (not being held back/tied down from useless relationships/freindships)
- Music, i'd be lost without it
- My fuzzy wuzzy little puppy. ^-^


----------



## Jess32247 (Jun 4, 2011)

1. The house I live in
2. Music to keep me sane
3. My friend
4. My pets
5. Books

Thats about it


----------



## RoseAngel23 (Jun 2, 2011)

1. God~ with him all things are possible
2. My mom~ she is always there for me
3. My gorgeous husband~ my dream come true, and the love of my life
4. My job~ I am glad I have a job when many aren't fortunate enough to
5. Music~ always brightens my day:b


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

- Freedom (not being held back/tied down from useless relationships/

That's a good one. Freedom. So may people forget about that one. Just look at what's going on in the middle east. We are all very grateful.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

1.The house I live in.
2.The internet.
3.My family that respects my choices, and puts up with me being a drag.
4.Amber, the only person that has keep contact with me during summer so far lol.
5.My online homies that play games online with me.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

1. Beets
2. Parsnips
3. Lemon juice
4. Immersion blenders
5. Sour cream

Because I am all about borscht right now.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

1 Beer 
2 Women
3 Music
4 Films
5 Books

in no order any of these things can make my day


----------



## emotional girl (Jun 7, 2011)

1. God
2. My husband
3. My son
4. My daughter-in-law-to-be
5. My friends


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

1 food 2 house 3 internet 4 computer games 5 health


----------



## ambergris (Oct 15, 2010)

1. my toothache has eased so I'm not in unbearable pain anymore, yay!
2. I have some nice clothes
3. wireless broadband
4. Krispy Kreme doughnuts 
5. I don't have to work in some job that I hate and am no good at


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

1. My girlfriend
2. All my senses functioning 100%
3. Cherry Coke Zero
4. Broadband
5. Cool clothes


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

1. Having a roof over my head
2. My dad, even though he can be a real dick most of the time, he does help me out a lot
3. Alcohol
4. The Wendy's value menu
5. The cat. I would be even more crazy without her


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

-having a place to live when I can't find a job
-my family
-Being a member of my church
-my cat
-music


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

I am greatful for the water today in which i washed
I am greatful for my best friend who i trust 110%
I am greatful for the money in my pocket, of which i spent today shopping
I am greatful for the food on my plate
I am greatful my sister who cooked me breckfast this morning (love you sis!!)

P.S. Moke, whati tell ya, it would potentailly be a good thread!!!


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm grateful for:

1. the invention of writing. /being able to express myself by writing poetry. also, reading poetry. and books.
2. not having any major health problems
3. My family <3
4. My friends. Despite not having seen them enough lately. also <3
5. pj harvey


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

1. My spirituality.
2. The internet
3. My pet bird
4. My parents
5. Good coffee.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

1) my family/friends
2) my dogs
3) books
4) I have the ability and resources to go to school and do well
5) music


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

1. people who make great movies for others. Just watched The Fountain. What a relief at the end.

2. beautiful things that people make for others - earrings that I'm wearing.

3. the time that we can spend however we want (our life)

4. people who try to uplift one another (e.g. the opener of this thread)

5. great peace that resides in most of the world


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

1. my car
2. humor
3. family
4. health
5. life


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

1. great family (dog included) and parents, providing me with a safe environment, food, money, etc 
2. my favourite possessions - laptop, external HD, iPig, camera, and Zune
3. living in this damn awesome country which is the best in the world hands down **** yeah
4. music
5. the internet - my only source of non-familial social interaction, woot


----------



## okaay (May 21, 2011)

1.) Music (listening, creating, and performing)
2.) The ability to laugh
3.) Technology (Internet, recording software, musical instruments, etc)
4.) the ability to be self-aware
5.) Having the ability to feel art, music, books, etc & not being philistine


----------



## Cruella (Mar 19, 2011)

*my health
*my family/friends
*my dreams
*my home
*entertainment


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

1. i am alive

nothing else matters.


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

1. A cool place to live.
2. Free food
3. My parents
4. medications
5. living in a prosperous area of the US


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

At the moment:
1. my mom left a vm about needing to talk to me about "something". It turned out to be about bills..lol..good god
2. my hair looks good today
3. visiting home in a couple of days
4. got around to giving my brother an important email
5. i have yummy marinated chicken waiting for me at home


----------



## Keenen (Apr 16, 2011)

1. My insane skill at games. Makes up for being so clumsy XD.
2. Chocolate pie. ZOMG IT'S SO TASTING.
3. Tea. Nuff Said.
4. Winter. Prefer being nice and cool, than hot and sticky.
5. Music.


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

1)Roof over my head,
2)a room,
3)a Bed,
4)blanket,
5)Snug as a bug.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

LostIdentity said:


> 1. i am alive
> 
> nothing else matters.


I was going to say the exact same thing.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

1. My IPOD. (to drown out the sounds and misery of this world)
2. Cable TV (aka Foxtel in Australia)
3. Coffeeeee
4. The book I'm reading (Triumph Over Shyness)
5. My Brothers


----------



## bloodswordfire1473 (May 23, 2011)

1. My Higher Power
2. My daughter
3. My uni/job (a true expression of who I really am)
4. My coda/slaa support groups
5. hope and grace...they brought me this far, they'll see me through


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

My legs

My heart

My ability to run

Nature

My pet Lenny the Cockatiel


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

1. Music
2. The internet
3. Games
4. My dad and sister
5. The sun


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

1 - My family and friends
2- My (Physical) health
3- My job, earning money
4- My new laptop
5- My ability to drive anywhere i want


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

rent free place
internet
most of my health
got enough money to feed myself
my eye glasses even though they are old and outdated in style and prescription.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

1: Roof over my head/Food to eat
2: My Pets/And the Internet
3: My 3 TRUE friends
4: My Car so I can get around
5: My Freedom to do what I want


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

for today

1. being able to sleep in tmrrw..omg
2. having given my first shot to a pt!
3. seeing my roommate happy to be returning home
4. Weeds (possibly watching an episode before I study real soon)
5. having a thread like this to engage in some kind of positive thinking for at least 5 secs..lol


----------



## zkl0002 (May 20, 2011)

Hm.

1: I have access to food most of the time and im not starving to death
2: I do not have to worry about people with guns or bombs running in the place where I live/ blowing it up
3: I do not live in an otherworld of eternal torment
4: I....have all of my teeth?
5: I....um.....uh....er....OH! I have some use of my limbs, and can breathe, eat, and walk without the use of machines.

There, I did it. That was hard, though.


----------



## nickcorona (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm..

1. My height
2. My body (though it's not as great as it used to be)
3. My intelligence
4. That I'm not living in some third world country
5. That I'm alive and not dead


----------



## zkl0002 (May 20, 2011)

LostIdentity said:


> 1. i am alive
> nothing else matters.





jtb3485 said:


> I was going to say the exact same thing.


To those who would state this, I would answer this.
If you consider your life something to be grateful for, then there are other statements which must also be true.

1: you WANT to live, which is an indulgence that some people do not have.
2: You are able to obtain the necessities of living (food, water, protection from nature of some sort, etc.)
3: Since you want to live, there must be something in your existence that makes you covet it. A desire, attainable or non.
4: Since you are alive, you exist in some form or fashion. Since you exist, you comprise a small, but real section of existence. Since you WANT to be alive, you hold some pride in the change that you make on Existence.

And that makes 5


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

1) Good music
2) Food
3) Family
4) My cat
5) Freedom


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Hmm, having a hard time feeling grateful lately.

1) The ability to change
2) My overactive imagination (both a curse and a blessing)
3) My family
4) Summer
5) Good friends


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

1) I have everything I need
2) My sister
3) My ambition
4) My n64
5) Being surrounded by nice and amazing people.


----------



## ripsta99 (Jun 19, 2011)

1. food
2. water
3. shelter
4. clothes
5. air


----------



## John Beckert (Jun 20, 2011)

My Family
My Friends
My Health (it could always be worse)
My Job
My Faith


----------



## snares (Jun 1, 2011)

For today....

1. My urge to overcome my general anxiety
2. Todays work which was very minimal
3. Coming home to a nice home cook meal
4. My best friend for checking up on me and making me laugh for a bit
5. This forum


----------



## BenevolentSun (Jul 14, 2010)

The endless opportunities life has to offer.

My family.

My friends.

Living in Canada.

To be where I'm at today, as opposed to a few years ago.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

1) It's Friday tomorrow. YAY that means the weekend is upon us 
2) These warm pajamas I've got on. Sooooooo comfortable.
3) My job, as much as I hate it at times...
4) The stupid dvd I'm watching atm, it has a ridiculous plot but It's nearly 11pm & it'll help put me to sleeeeep 
5) Anticipation of the rugby world cup


----------



## van0014 (Oct 28, 2010)

Is there an easier question? XD kidding

- Having a room of my own, away from the main house
- Having a job, and money every week
- I got a car 
- Being likeable
- Being able to become depressed for weeks, then quite randomly be somewhat happy again overnight


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

1. My family and cat are healthy and happy. 
2. I have a job which allows me to post on SAS in my downtime. 
3. I have a job.
4. It gives me paid time off. 
5. Cheese.


----------

